# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Ditoo, smart speaker, Shenzhen Divoom Technology Co., Ltd, Shenzhen City, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - Shenzhen Divoom Technology Co., Ltd

Home page - divoom.com/product/ditoo

"Ditoo - A Speaker you can play with" on Indiegogo

divoominternational.com/collections/smart-pixel-speaker/products/divoom-tivoo-max-smart-premium-40w-bluetooth-speaker-16-16-app-controlled-led-front-panel

----------


## Airicist

Divoom Ditoo official product video

Published on Sep 1, 2019




> Divoom Ditoo - Retro elegant pixel art speaker
> 
> Divoom Ditoo is an all new pixel art speaker by Divoom. Featured mechanic keyboard and lever, it is more than just an eye-candy. It is the most versatile Bluetooth speaker in the world:
> 
> -AUDIO: 10W DSP-Tuned full range driver with dual passive and bass port design
> -PIXEL ART: 8 bits retro pixel art creation with online gallery and community
> -SMART ALARM: Built-in custom alarm and sleep aid profiles with calibrated lighting and Alphawave white noise
> -DAILY TOOLS: Massive daily functions including social media notification, mini games, Internet radio and more...
> -MOBILE APP: Divoom Smart companion APP supports iOS and Android platform, more functions available through updates

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - Ditoo - Smart Retro PC Speaker - by DiVoom (review!)

Oct 7, 2019




> Today we unbox and review the all new Ditoo by Divoom. This retro looking speaker is packed with games, apps, visuals, and more! It makes a great desktop companion and has a lot to offer for a smart speaker. The quality is amazing and is probably one of my most favorite smart speakers so far ! Enjoy!!

----------

